# Importing puppy question



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm planning on importing a pup over to the uk at some point in the future.

However, most breeders would much prefer it, some even require, that the pup goes in the cabin with you. I personally think this would be better too, and would also prefer it.
Its not a large breed, so should meet the requirements

However, I am worried about one thing.

The flight may be 4 hours or more, and the pup will probably need the toilet during that time, and will probably indeed go.
However, for obvious reasons, you are not allowed to open the carrier at all.

So the problem is, the pup will most likely make a smell...
One that will not be pleasant for the people sitting nearby.

So, does anyone have any recommendations for how I could help this problem?

Would there be odour neutralising puppy pads you put in the bottom of the carrier, or something along those lines? Or perhaps a carrier which helps with this problem?
Or perhaps stick a ton of air fresheners on the carrier? XD
The pup could also end up doing a no. 2 as well, which is a huge worry!

Does anyone have anything they recommend? 

Perhaps this is completely wrong too, I have never had to import a dog before, so I have no clue what may happen!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For cabin travel I believe that the puppy has to be small enough to fit under your seat.

Not sure where your shipping from but dogs from here in the States require a six month guarantee into the UK. 

There are a number of folks here on the forum that have imported/exported dogs from here and other countries so hopefully they'll jump in here.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

This is the page from the CDC site.

http://www.cdc.gov/importation/bringing-an-animal-into-the-united-states/dogs.html

Since you are importing from a country considered rabies free there is no rabies vaccine requirement. Beside you can't vaccinate a puppy until they are at least 3 months old anyway. Also no quarantine either. You need to check with the export laws of Britain to see what is the minimal acceptable age to travel with a puppy. I don't know the age of your puppy but the dog carrier MUST fit under your seat. There are no minimal size requirements - if it fits, it ships - of the pet carrier to the size of the puppy. In my case, I was using some smaller aircraft and called up the carrier who was able to give me the size of the space on a particular aircraft model to make sure it would fit. Get soft sided instead of hard because if its a a little bit to large you can squish the carrier under the seat. My recommendation is to have the largest size you can comfortable get that still fits under the seat. You have to notify the airline you are bringing a pet on-board and pay the pet fee. If you ship in the cargo hold then you will need other paperwork that you can avoid just by taking the pup in-cabin. Check with the specific aircraft carrier you plan on using for any unique requirements. Their customer service should also be able to help for specific questions but check their web sites first.

As far as taking the pup for a piddle in-flight, get some piddle pads and carry with you. My friend who brought her pup over from Germany would take the pup (in the carrier) into the lavatory and spread a pad on the floor and let the pup go there. I recommend the same thing for your pup.

There are a few other common sense things you should do although it may not be a requirement. Travel with proof of ownership, any papers, etc. Plan on someway to give the puppy water and some small snacks (aka kibble) or a chew bone to help occupy his time. These items will have to be discarded in the customs area once you land in the U.S. unless documented the country of origin was the U.S. - even then they may still require you to discard the item if the packaging was opened. I don't know the rules about taking dog food or chew stuff into the U.K. from the U.S. I just know how it is coming back to the U.S.

Others may know more info specific to the U.K. My info is from Germany to U.S. and Canada to U.S.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

If you have to let the pup toilet in the airport, once you clear security areas, I use the bathrooms. pick a back area and let him loose on a lead. The tile floor makes clean up easy. You can lay a piddle pad down or just let them tinkle and wipe up with paper towels. Carry a few zip lock bags in case you have to bag up an accident. Pee isn't bad but poop has a distinct odor that in an enclosed aircraft may seem pretty pungent


----------



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

The UK itself doesn't allow pups in the cabin across into the UK, so it would probably be from Hungary to France perhaps?
You do definately need a rabies Vaccination sending a dog to the UK, as we are a Rabies free country, but I believe Hungary and france aren't.

I also think the UK doesn't have exceptions to the rule, even if the pup is imported from a Rabies free country, but I am not sure.

Do they allow dogs to go out the carrier on some flights? I thought they wouldn't? Is the law different depending on the countries? Or the airline?


----------



## Joshua McGrotty (Apr 15, 2013)

Into the UK, the dog needs pet passport, rabies vacc and tapeworm treatment no older than 5 days before travel (I'm sure its 5 days, might be sooner).

You won't be able to fly with the dog as 'hand luggage' or in the cabin. It will need to go in the hold. 

You're better actually making the drive across if you can or looking for animal courier companies who can either bring the puppy back for you or an agent who can arrange the flying into the UK. 

I would personally have someone bring it by land. One of the more popular ones in the UK just now is Go Fetch ltd. I'd give them a message


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Just re-read the question. My goof, I thought the IP was bringing a pup out of the UK, not taking one INTO it.

That changes my entire post and makes it incorrect to the poster's question.


----------

